# FreeBSD 9 boot problem can not login



## amateur_will (May 20, 2012)

Hello, and thank you.

So I applied your instructions. *W*e must know the basic's my problem, my boot was no longer recognized the login and password of root and usrsyst.

I applied your directive: single user
I could make the changes, and the parameters that you tell me, and which is principally used a new word to pass, also to root -> ok
I disassemble the front of boot files.
as you see on my screen, I have now the host, as you can see, but I still can not I log in as root with my password.
*Y*ou really have an idea that can block my logging root? *T*his is the first time I will problem. *T*hank you, all other solutions. 

*I*n the meantime, cordially, I'm looking elsewhere.


----------



## inky (May 20, 2012)

Hello, just use single user mode (press 4 at boot), 

*M*ount partitions:
[cmd=]mount -u /[/cmd]
[cmd=]mount -a[/cmd]

*A*fter that change the password with [cmd=]passwd[/cmd] and reboot the system with [cmd=]shutdown -r now[/cmd]

*H*ope this will help you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 20, 2012)

@amateur_will, who are you talking to or responding to? Whose advice are you following? This post makes no sense at all.


----------



## amateur_will (May 21, 2012)

Hello, and thank you for your answers. *M*essage to DutchDeamon I apologize for the post, that I remake I have done poorly, since I had responded to another person. *T*hank you for his response to Inky. *A*tually, what you said in your post, I did it several times. *W*hen you read my post, I followed instructions from another site. I came here to see a level that it was blocked and I did it again.

*A*fter boot, he refuses my password from root to root logger. *H*ave you any idea? *T*hank you for your help.


----------



## amateur_will (Jun 12, 2012)

*M*y probl*e*m is solved.

*T*hanks.


----------

